# Tour de Fleece



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

650 yards of Polwarth for a shawl


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Just beautiful.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Stunning,

Janallyn


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely. Did you chain ply or spin 2 bobbins?


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

2 ply 2 bobbins


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is sooo pretty. I love the woodsy colors and is going to be a really pretty shawl.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! Well done.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautifully done. Amazing how the roving color distribution transformed into the yarn color distribution. It's always miraculous and I salute you for seeing the possibilities. Now when you have finished the shawl I hope you will share a picture so we can see another miraculous transformation. It is always such an amazing process.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Perfect spinning!!!! Love the autumn colors


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

????


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunning! It will be amazing what ever you do with it!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is so pretty.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty. Will be a gorgeous Shaw.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow that is so pretty!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you all ...now if I could just get my daily digest back! Lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

So pretty


----------

